# The Beethoven Sonata Game



## Edward Elgar

On the same principle as the previous game where we decided the definitive greatest symphony of all time, I propose we do the same to the sonatas of Beethoven. From the start you are allowed a (+1) and (-2) or two (-1)s. Sonatas start with 5 points like the symphony game. Show eliminations in order to make it easier to see the ranking that we will be able to determine at the end of voting. I haven't included nicknames to avoid immediate targeting of popular sonatas in the hope that this will avoid bias based on familiarity and not on which sonata you deem to be the greatest. Nicknames will be added at the end of voting.

No. 1 in F minor 5
No. 2 in A major 5
No. 3 in C major 5
No. 4 in Eb major 5
No. 5 in C minor 5
No. 6 in F major 5
No. 7 in D major 5
No. 8 in C minor 5
No. 9 in E major 5
No. 10 in G major 5
No. 11 in Bb major 5
No. 12 in Ab major 5
No. 13 in Eb major 5
No. 14 in C# minor 5
No. 15 in D major 5
No. 16 in G major 5
No. 17 in D minor 5
No. 18 in Eb major 5
No. 19 in G minor 5
No. 20 in G major 5
No. 21 in C major 5
No. 22 in F major 5
No. 23 in F minor 5
No. 24 in F# major 5
No. 25 in G major 5
No. 26 in Eb major 5
No. 27 in E minor 5
No. 28 in A major 5
No. 29 in Bb major 5
No. 30 in E major 5
No. 31 in Ab major 5
No. 32 in C minor 5


----------



## Rondo

No. 1 in F minor 5
No. 2 in A major 5
No. 3 in C major 5
No. 4 in Eb major 5
No. 5 in C minor 5
No. 6 in F major 5
No. 7 in D major 5
No. 8 in C minor 5
No. 9 in E major 5
No. 10 in G major 5
No. 11 in Bb major 5
No. 12 in Ab major 5
No. 13 in Eb major 5
No. 14 in C# minor 5
No. 15 in D major 5
No. 16 in G major 5
No. 17 in D minor 5
No. 18 in Eb major 5
No. 19 in G minor 4 (-1)
No. 20 in G major 5
No. 21 in C major 5
No. 22 in F major 4 (-1)
No. 23 in F minor 5
No. 24 in F# major 5
No. 25 in G major 5
No. 26 in Eb major 5
No. 27 in E minor 5
No. 28 in A major 5
No. 29 in Bb major 5
No. 30 in E major 6 (+1)
No. 31 in Ab major 5
No. 32 in C minor 5


----------



## Weston

I like this idea, but I think it will be a bit harder. As big a Beethoven fan as I am, I don't quite have all the sonatas memorized. Also it's very hard for me to equate numbers and letters with the works, so if you don't mind I'll add the nicknames to help me identify.

No. 1 in F minor 5
No. 2 in A major 5
No. 3 in C major 5
No. 4 in Eb major 5
No. 5 in C minor 5
No. 6 in F major 5
No. 7 in D major 5
No. 8 in C minor 5
No. 9 in E major 5
No. 10 in G major 5
No. 11 in Bb major 5
No. 12 in Ab major 5
No. 13 in Eb major 5
No. 14 in C# minor 5
No. 15 in D major 5 
No. 16 in G major 5
No. 17 in D minor 5
No. 18 in Eb major 5
No. 19 in G minor *3 (-1)*
No. 20 in G major *4 (-1)*
No. 21 in C major *6 (+1)*
No. 22 in F major 4 
No. 23 in F minor 5
No. 24 in F# major 5
No. 25 in G major 5
No. 26 in Eb major 5
No. 27 in E minor 5
No. 28 in A major 5
No. 29 in Bb major 5
No. 30 in E major 6 
No. 31 in Ab major 5
No. 32 in C minor 5

I don't much care for the so called "Easy" sonatas, not becasue they're easy, but because they're not as innovative. I like the theme of the Waldstein 3rd movement. It is very orchestral.


----------



## Sid James

I'm not familiar with all of them (not even half!), so obviously I can't participate. But it is interesting how the named ones have garnered the lion's share of recognition (and recordings?) over the decades...


----------



## nefigah

I unfortunately can't participate, because I'd feel dirty ranking them.


----------



## Conor71

Excellent another Game! - thanks Edward Elgar .

No. 1 in F minor 5
No. 2 in A major 5
No. 3 in C major 5
No. 4 in Eb major 5
No. 5 in C minor 5
No. 6 in F major 5
No. 7 in D major 5
No. 8 in C minor 5
No. 9 in E major 5
No. 10 in G major 5
No. 11 in Bb major 5
No. 12 in Ab major 5
No. 13 in Eb major 5
No. 14 in C# minor 5
No. 15 in D major 5
No. 16 in G major 5
No. 17 in D minor 5
No. 18 in Eb major 5
*No. 19 in G minor 2 (-1)*
No. 20 in G major 4
No. 21 in C major 6
No. 22 in F major 4
*No. 23 in F minor 4 (-1)*
No. 24 in F# major 5
*No. 25 in G major 6 (+1)*
No. 26 in Eb major 5
No. 27 in E minor 5
No. 28 in A major 5
No. 29 in Bb major 5
No. 30 in E major 6
No. 31 in Ab major 5
No. 32 in C minor 5

Sorry, just read about not including the nicknames to avoid bias - Im with Weston in that Id prefer to include nicknames but have edited and removed them as per original post.


----------



## Weston

Removed my nicknames too as I somehow didn't see Elgar's last sentence. I'll have to keep a hard copy at hand however.


----------



## Edward Elgar

No. 1 in F minor 5
No. 2 in A major 5
*No. 3 in C major 3 (-2)*
No. 4 in Eb major 5
*No. 5 in C minor 6 (+1)*
No. 6 in F major 5
No. 7 in D major 5
No. 8 in C minor 5
No. 9 in E major 5
No. 10 in G major 5
No. 11 in Bb major 5
No. 12 in Ab major 5
No. 13 in Eb major 5
No. 14 in C# minor 5
No. 15 in D major 5
No. 16 in G major 5
No. 17 in D minor 5
No. 18 in Eb major 5
No. 19 in G minor 2
No. 20 in G major 4
No. 21 in C major 6
No. 22 in F major 4
No. 23 in F minor 4
No. 24 in F# major 5
No. 25 in G major 6
No. 26 in Eb major 5
No. 27 in E minor 5
No. 28 in A major 5
No. 29 in Bb major 5
No. 30 in E major 6
No. 31 in Ab major 5
No. 32 in C minor 5


----------



## Conor71

No. 1 in F minor 5
No. 2 in A major 5
No. 3 in C major 3
No. 4 in Eb major 5
No. 5 in C minor 6
No. 6 in F major 5
No. 7 in D major 5
*No. 8 in C minor 6 (+1)*
No. 9 in E major 5
No. 10 in G major 5
No. 11 in Bb major 5
No. 12 in Ab major 5
No. 13 in Eb major 5
No. 14 in C# minor 5
No. 15 in D major 5
No. 16 in G major 5
No. 17 in D minor 5
No. 18 in Eb major 5
*No. 19 in G minor 0 (-2) Eliminated*
No. 20 in G major 4
No. 21 in C major 6
No. 22 in F major 4
No. 23 in F minor 4
No. 24 in F# major 5
No. 25 in G major 6
No. 26 in Eb major 5
No. 27 in E minor 5
No. 28 in A major 5
No. 29 in Bb major 5
No. 30 in E major 6
No. 31 in Ab major 5
No. 32 in C minor 5

Rankings:

32: No. 19 in G minor


----------



## Rondo

No. 1 in F minor 5
No. 2 in A major 5
No. 3 in C major 3
No. 4 in Eb major 5
No. 5 in C minor 6
*No. 6 in F major 4 (-1)*
No. 7 in D major 5
No. 8 in C minor 6 
No. 9 in E major 5
No. 10 in G major 5
No. 11 in Bb major 5
No. 12 in Ab major 5
No. 13 in Eb major 5
No. 14 in C# minor 5
No. 15 in D major 5
No. 16 in G major 5
No. 17 in D minor 5
No. 18 in Eb major 5
*No. 20 in G major 3 (-1)*
No. 21 in C major 6
No. 22 in F major 4
No. 23 in F minor 4
No. 24 in F# major 5
No. 25 in G major 6
No. 26 in Eb major 5
No. 27 in E minor 5
No. 28 in A major 5
No. 29 in Bb major 5
*No. 30 in E major 7 (+1)*
No. 31 in Ab major 5
No. 32 in C minor 5

Rankings:

32: No. 19 in G minor


----------



## Weston

No. 1 in F minor 5
No. 2 in A major 5
No. 3 in C major 3
No. 4 in Eb major 5
No. 5 in C minor 6
No. 6 in F major 4
No. 7 in D major 5
No. 8 in C minor 6
No. 9 in E major 5
No. 10 in G major 5
No. 11 in Bb major 5
No. 12 in Ab major 5
No. 13 in Eb major 5
No. 14 in C# minor 5
No. 15 in D major 5
No. 16 in G major 5
No. 17 in D minor 5
No. 18 in Eb major 5
*No. 20 in G major 1 (-2)*
No. 21 in C major 6
No. 22 in F major 4
No. 23 in F minor 4
No. 24 in F# major 5
No. 25 in G major 6
No. 26 in Eb major 5
No. 27 in E minor 5
No. 28 in A major 5
No. 29 in Bb major 5
*No. 30 in E major 8 (+1)*
No. 31 in Ab major 5
No. 32 in C minor 5

Yes, number 30 is fantastic. Really all of them are. This is a game you can't loose!


----------



## Edward Elgar

No. 1 in F minor 5
*No. 2 in A major 4 (-1)*
No. 3 in C major 3
No. 4 in Eb major 5
No. 5 in C minor 6
*No. 6 in F major 3 (-1)*
No. 7 in D major 5
No. 8 in C minor 6
No. 9 in E major 5
No. 10 in G major 5
No. 11 in Bb major 5
No. 12 in Ab major 5
No. 13 in Eb major 5
*No. 14 in C# minor 6 (+1)*
No. 15 in D major 5
No. 16 in G major 5
No. 17 in D minor 5
No. 18 in Eb major 5
No. 20 in G major 1
No. 21 in C major 6
No. 22 in F major 4
No. 23 in F minor 4
No. 24 in F# major 5
No. 25 in G major 6
No. 26 in Eb major 5
No. 27 in E minor 5
No. 28 in A major 5
No. 29 in Bb major 5
No. 30 in E major 8
No. 31 in Ab major 5
No. 32 in C minor 5


----------



## Rondo

With the lack of apparent enthusiasm for this thread, this game could take a while.

No. 1 in F minor 5
No. 2 in A major 4 
No. 3 in C major 3
No. 4 in Eb major 5
No. 5 in C minor 6
*No. 6 in F major 2 (-1) *
No. 7 in D major 5
No. 8 in C minor 6
No. 9 in E major 5
No. 10 in G major 5
No. 11 in Bb major 5
No. 12 in Ab major 5
No. 13 in Eb major 5
No. 14 in C# minor 6 
No. 15 in D major 5
No. 16 in G major 5
No. 17 in D minor 5
No. 18 in Eb major 5
*No. 20 in G major 0 (-1 -- REMOVED)*
No. 21 in C major 6
No. 22 in F major 4
No. 23 in F minor 4
No. 24 in F# major 5
No. 25 in G major 6
No. 26 in Eb major 5
No. 27 in E minor 5
No. 28 in A major 5
No. 29 in Bb major 5
No. 30 in E major 8
No. 31 in Ab major 5
*No. 32 in C minor 6 (+1)*

STANDINGS:

32: No 19 in G minor
31: No. 20 in G major


----------



## Conor71

Rondo said:


> With the lack of apparent enthusiasm for this thread, this game could take a while.




No. 1 in F minor 5
No. 2 in A major 4 
No. 3 in C major 3
No. 4 in Eb major 5
No. 5 in C minor 6
*No. 6 in F major 0 (-2) Eliminated*
No. 7 in D major 5
*No. 8 in C minor 7 (+1)*
No. 9 in E major 5
No. 10 in G major 5
No. 11 in Bb major 5
No. 12 in Ab major 5
No. 13 in Eb major 5
No. 14 in C# minor 6 
No. 15 in D major 5
No. 16 in G major 5
No. 17 in D minor 5
No. 18 in Eb major 5
No. 21 in C major 6
No. 22 in F major 4
No. 23 in F minor 4
No. 24 in F# major 5
No. 25 in G major 6
No. 26 in Eb major 5
No. 27 in E minor 5
No. 28 in A major 5
No. 29 in Bb major 5
No. 30 in E major 8
No. 31 in Ab major 5
No. 32 in C minor 6

STANDINGS:

32: No 19 in G minor
31: No. 20 in G major
30: No. 6 in F major


----------



## Weston

Pathetique does not equate to pathetic. 

Ah, well I suppose it's overplayed.

*No. 1 in F minor 4 (-1)*
No. 2 in A major 4
No. 3 in C major 3
No. 4 in Eb major 5
No. 5 in C minor 6
No. 7 in D major 5
No. 8 in C minor 7 
No. 9 in E major 5
No. 10 in G major 5
No. 11 in Bb major 5
No. 12 in Ab major 5
No. 13 in Eb major 5
No. 14 in C# minor 6
*No. 15 in D major 4 (-1)*
No. 16 in G major 5
No. 17 in D minor 5
No. 18 in Eb major 5
No. 21 in C major 6
No. 22 in F major 4
No. 23 in F minor 4
No. 24 in F# major 5
No. 25 in G major 6
No. 26 in Eb major 5
No. 27 in E minor 5
No. 28 in A major 5
*No. 29 in Bb major 6 (+1)*
No. 30 in E major 8
No. 31 in Ab major 5
No. 32 in C minor 6

STANDINGS:

32: No 19 in G minor
31: No. 20 in G major
30: No. 6 in F major


----------



## Brahmsipoo

*No. 1 in F minor 4 (-1)*
No. 2 in A major 4
No. 3 in C major 3
No. 4 in Eb major 5
No. 5 in C minor 6
*No. 7 in D major 5 (-1)*
No. 8 in C minor 7 
No. 9 in E major 5
No. 10 in G major 5
No. 11 in Bb major 5
No. 12 in Ab major 5
No. 13 in Eb major 5
No. 14 in C# minor 6
No. 15 in D major 4 
No. 16 in G major 5
No. 17 in D minor 5
No. 18 in Eb major 5
No. 21 in C major 6
No. 22 in F major 4
No. 23 in F minor 4
No. 24 in F# major 5
No. 25 in G major 6
*No. 26 in Eb major 5 (+1)*
No. 27 in E minor 5
No. 28 in A major 5
No. 29 in Bb major 6
No. 30 in E major 8
No. 31 in Ab major 5
No. 32 in C minor 6


----------



## Conor71

Weston said:


> Pathetique does not equate to pathetic.
> 
> Ah, well I suppose it's overplayed.


What is pathetic is that Ive been bumping up the wrong Sonata as I got the numbers mixed up!  - Going to start voting for the correct one(s) now! :

_No. 1 in F minor 3_
*No. 2 in A major 2 (-2)* Its a shame to vote down even these Op. 2 Sonatas! 
No. 3 in C major 3
No. 4 in Eb major 4
No. 5 in C minor 6
_No. 7 in D major 4_
No. 8 in C minor 7
No. 9 in E major 5
No. 10 in G major 5
No. 11 in Bb major 5
No. 12 in Ab major 5
No. 13 in Eb major 5
*No. 14 in C# minor 7 (+1)*
No. 15 in D major 4
No. 16 in G major 5
No. 17 in D minor 5
No. 18 in Eb major 5
No. 21 in C major 6
No. 22 in F major 4
No. 23 in F minor 4
No. 24 in F# major 5
No. 25 in G major 6
_No. 26 in Eb major 6_
No. 27 in E minor 5
No. 28 in A major 5
No. 29 in Bb major 6
No. 30 in E major 8
No. 31 in Ab major 5
No. 32 in C minor 6

Note: Brahmsipoo forgot to ammend the scores so have altered them in this post (in italics) .


----------



## Rondo

*No. 1 in F minor 2 (-1)*
No. 2 in A major 2 
No. 3 in C major 3
*No. 4 in Eb major 3 (-1)*
No. 5 in C minor 6
No. 7 in D major 4
No. 8 in C minor 7
No. 9 in E major 5
No. 10 in G major 5
No. 11 in Bb major 5
No. 12 in Ab major 5
No. 13 in Eb major 5
No. 14 in C# minor 7 
No. 15 in D major 4
No. 16 in G major 5
No. 17 in D minor 5
No. 18 in Eb major 5
No. 21 in C major 6
No. 22 in F major 4
*No. 23 in F minor 5 (+1)*
No. 24 in F# major 5
No. 25 in G major 6
No. 26 in Eb major 6
No. 27 in E minor 5
No. 28 in A major 5
No. 29 in Bb major 6
No. 30 in E major 8
No. 31 in Ab major 5
No. 32 in C minor 6

I admit, it is difficult to rank these. But, if any such ranking were to exist I would not like to see No. 23 placed lower than most of the other sonatas with 5+ points right now. It is played and cited a LOT but, unlike some, it deserves to be.


----------



## Weston

Conor71 said:


> What is pathetic is that Ive been bumping up the wrong Sonata as I got the numbers mixed up!  - Going to start voting for the correct one(s) now! :


Me too. I had it in my head, the No. 6 was the Pathetique and got voted out, but Pathetique is still in the running. No wonder I was confused.


----------



## Weston

Can I vote down the Andante Favori WoO 57 instead?

No. 1 in F minor 2 
No. 2 in A major 2
No. 3 in C major 3
No. 4 in Eb major 3 
No. 5 in C minor 6
No. 7 in D major 4
No. 8 in C minor 7
*No. 9 in E major 4 (-1)
No. 10 in G major 4 (-1)*
No. 11 in Bb major 5
No. 12 in Ab major 5
No. 13 in Eb major 5
No. 14 in C# minor 7
No. 15 in D major 4
No. 16 in G major 5
*No. 17 in D minor 6 (+1)*
No. 18 in Eb major 5
No. 21 in C major 6
No. 22 in F major 4
No. 23 in F minor 5 
No. 24 in F# major 5
No. 25 in G major 6
No. 26 in Eb major 6
No. 27 in E minor 5
No. 28 in A major 5
No. 29 in Bb major 6
No. 30 in E major 8
No. 31 in Ab major 5
No. 32 in C minor 6

9 and 10 are merely great. 17 is underrated to my ears.


----------



## Conor71

*No. 1 in F minor 0 (-2) Eliminated*
No. 2 in A major 2
No. 3 in C major 3
No. 4 in Eb major 3
No. 5 in C minor 6
No. 7 in D major 4
No. 8 in C minor 7
No. 9 in E major 4
No. 10 in G major 4
No. 11 in Bb major 5
No. 12 in Ab major 5
No. 13 in Eb major 5
*No. 14 in C# minor 8 (+1)*
No. 15 in D major 4
No. 16 in G major 5
No. 17 in D minor 6
No. 18 in Eb major 5
No. 21 in C major 6
No. 22 in F major 4
No. 23 in F minor 5
No. 24 in F# major 5
No. 25 in G major 6
No. 26 in Eb major 6
No. 27 in E minor 5
No. 28 in A major 5
No. 29 in Bb major 6
No. 30 in E major 8
No. 31 in Ab major 5
No. 32 in C minor 6


----------



## Edward Elgar

*No. 2 in A major 0 (-2) Eliminated*
No. 3 in C major 3
No. 4 in Eb major 3
*No. 5 in C minor 7 (+1)*
No. 7 in D major 4
No. 8 in C minor 7
No. 9 in E major 4
No. 10 in G major 4
No. 11 in Bb major 5
No. 12 in Ab major 5
No. 13 in Eb major 5
No. 14 in C# minor 8 (+1)
No. 15 in D major 4
No. 16 in G major 5
No. 17 in D minor 6
No. 18 in Eb major 5
No. 21 in C major 6
No. 22 in F major 4
No. 23 in F minor 5
No. 24 in F# major 5
No. 25 in G major 6
No. 26 in Eb major 6
No. 27 in E minor 5
No. 28 in A major 5
No. 29 in Bb major 6
No. 30 in E major 8
No. 31 in Ab major 5
No. 32 in C minor 6


----------



## Rondo

No. 3 in C major 3
*No. 4 in Eb major 1 (-2)*
No. 5 in C minor 7 
No. 7 in D major 4
No. 8 in C minor 7
No. 9 in E major 4
No. 10 in G major 4
No. 11 in Bb major 5
No. 12 in Ab major 5
No. 13 in Eb major 5
No. 14 in C# minor 8 
No. 15 in D major 4
No. 16 in G major 5
No. 17 in D minor 6
No. 18 in Eb major 5
No. 21 in C major 6
No. 22 in F major 4
*No. 23 in F minor 6 (+1)*
No. 24 in F# major 5
No. 25 in G major 6
No. 26 in Eb major 6
No. 27 in E minor 5
No. 28 in A major 5
No. 29 in Bb major 6
No. 30 in E major 8
No. 31 in Ab major 5
No. 32 in C minor 6


----------



## Conor71

No. 3 in C major 3
No. 4 in Eb major 1
No. 5 in C minor 7
*No. 7 in D major 2 (-2)*
No. 8 in C minor 7
No. 9 in E major 4
No. 10 in G major 4
No. 11 in Bb major 5
No. 12 in Ab major 5
No. 13 in Eb major 5
No. 14 in C# minor 8
No. 15 in D major 4
No. 16 in G major 5
No. 17 in D minor 6
No. 18 in Eb major 5
No. 21 in C major 6
No. 22 in F major 4
No. 23 in F minor 6
No. 24 in F# major 5
*No. 25 in G major 7 (+1)*
No. 26 in Eb major 6
No. 27 in E minor 5
No. 28 in A major 5
No. 29 in Bb major 6
No. 30 in E major 8
No. 31 in Ab major 5
No. 32 in C minor 6


----------



## Weston

No. 3 in C major 3
No. 4 in Eb major 1
No. 5 in C minor 7
No. 7 in D major 2
No. 8 in C minor 7
*No. 9 in E major 3 (-1)*
No. 10 in G major 4
No. 11 in Bb major 5
No. 12 in Ab major 5
No. 13 in Eb major 5
No. 14 in C# minor 8
No. 15 in D major 4
No. 16 in G major 5
No. 17 in D minor 6
No. 18 in Eb major 5
No. 21 in C major 6
No. 22 in F major 4
No. 23 in F minor 6
*No. 24 in F# major 4 (-1)*
No. 25 in G major 7
No. 26 in Eb major 6
No. 27 in E minor 5
No. 28 in A major 5
No. 29 in Bb major 6
No. 30 in E major 8
No. 31 in Ab major 5
*No. 32 in C minor 7 (+1)*

I'll show Beethoven's proto-ragtime music a little love.


----------



## Air

What a good idea for a thread!

No. 3 in C major 3
*No. 4 in Eb major 0 (-1) ELIMINATED*
No. 5 in C minor 7
No. 7 in D major 2
No. 8 in C minor 7
No. 9 in E major 3
No. 10 in G major 4
No. 11 in Bb major 5
No. 12 in Ab major 5
No. 13 in Eb major 5
No. 14 in C# minor 8
No. 15 in D major 4
No. 16 in G major 5
No. 17 in D minor 6
No. 18 in Eb major 5
No. 21 in C major 6
No. 22 in F major 4
No. 23 in F minor 6
No. 24 in F# major 4
No. 25 in G major 7
*No. 26 in Eb major 5 (-1)*
No. 27 in E minor 5
*No. 28 in A major 6 (+1)*
No. 29 in Bb major 6
No. 30 in E major 8
No. 31 in Ab major 5
No. 32 in C minor 7

Sorry that I had to give a little nudge down for _"Les Adieux"_.


----------



## motpasm23

No. 3 in C major 3
*No. 5 in C minor 6 (-1)*
No. 7 in D major 2
No. 8 in C minor 7
No. 9 in E major 3
No. 10 in G major 4
No. 11 in Bb major 5
No. 12 in Ab major 5
*No. 13 in Eb major 6 (+1) *
No. 14 in C# minor 8
No. 15 in D major 4
No. 16 in G major 5
No. 17 in D minor 6
No. 18 in Eb major 5
No. 21 in C major 6
No. 22 in F major 4
No. 23 in F minor 6
No. 24 in F# major 4
*No. 25 in G major 6 (-1)*
No. 26 in Eb major 5
No. 27 in E minor 5
No. 28 in A major 6
No. 29 in Bb major 6
No. 30 in E major 8
No. 31 in Ab major 5
No. 32 in C minor 7

I feel less strongly about lowering those two than I do about raising #13.


----------



## Air

No. 3 in C major 3
No. 5 in C minor 6
No. 7 in D major 2
No. 8 in C minor 7
No. 9 in E major 3
No. 10 in G major 4
No. 11 in Bb major 5
No. 12 in Ab major 5
No. 13 in Eb major 6
No. 14 in C# minor 8
*No. 15 in D major 3 (-1)*
No. 16 in G major 5
No. 17 in D minor 6
No. 18 in Eb major 5
No. 21 in C major 6
No. 22 in F major 4
No. 23 in F minor 6
No. 24 in F# major 4
*No. 25 in G major 5 (-1)*
No. 26 in Eb major 5
*No. 27 in E minor 6 (+1)*
No. 28 in A major 6
No. 29 in Bb major 6
No. 30 in E major 8
No. 31 in Ab major 5
No. 32 in C minor 7


----------



## maestro267

No. 1 in F minor 4
No. 2 in A major 4
*No. 3 in C major 2 (-1)*
No. 4 in Eb major 5
No. 5 in C minor 6
No. 7 in D major 5
No. 8 in C minor 7
No. 9 in E major 5
No. 10 in G major 5
No. 11 in Bb major 5
No. 12 in Ab major 5
No. 13 in Eb major 5
No. 14 in C# minor 6
No. 15 in D major 4
No. 16 in G major 5
No. 17 in D minor 5
No. 18 in Eb major 5
No. 21 in C major 6
No. 22 in F major 4
No. 23 in F minor 4
*No. 24 in F# major 4 (-1)*
No. 25 in G major 6
No. 26 in Eb major 5
*No. 27 in E minor 7 (+1)*
No. 28 in A major 5
No. 29 in Bb major 6
No. 30 in E major 8
No. 31 in Ab major 5
No. 32 in C minor 6

STANDINGS:

32: No 19 in G minor
31: No. 20 in G major
30: No. 6 in F major


----------



## Air

The correct standings after maestro267's post should be:

No. 3 in C major 2
No. 5 in C minor 6
No. 7 in D major 2
No. 8 in C minor 7
No. 9 in E major 3
No. 10 in G major 4
No. 11 in Bb major 5
No. 12 in Ab major 5
No. 13 in Eb major 6
No. 14 in C# minor 8
No. 15 in D major 3
No. 16 in G major 5
No. 17 in D minor 6
No. 18 in Eb major 5
No. 21 in C major 6
No. 22 in F major 4
No. 23 in F minor 6
No. 24 in F# major 3
No. 25 in G major 5
No. 26 in Eb major 5
No. 27 in E minor 7
No. 28 in A major 6
No. 29 in Bb major 6
No. 30 in E major 8
No. 31 in Ab major 5
No. 32 in C minor 7

And now for my vote:

No. 3 in C major 2
No. 5 in C minor 6
No. 7 in D major 2
No. 8 in C minor 7
No. 9 in E major 3
No. 10 in G major 4
No. 11 in Bb major 5
No. 12 in Ab major 5
No. 13 in Eb major 6
No. 14 in C# minor 8
*No. 15 in D major 2 (-1)*
No. 16 in G major 5
No. 17 in D minor 6
No. 18 in Eb major 5
No. 21 in C major 6
No. 22 in F major 4
No. 23 in F minor 6
No. 24 in F# major 3
*No. 25 in G major 4 (-1)*
No. 26 in Eb major 5
No. 27 in E minor 7
No. 28 in A major 6
No. 29 in Bb major 6
No. 30 in E major 8
No. 31 in Ab major 5
*No. 32 in C minor 8 (+1)*


----------



## Weston

No. 3 in C major 0 (-2) Buh-bye
No. 5 in C minor 6
No. 7 in D major 2
*No. 8 in C minor 8 (+1)*
No. 9 in E major 3
No. 10 in G major 4
No. 11 in Bb major 5
No. 12 in Ab major 5
No. 13 in Eb major 6
No. 14 in C# minor 8
No. 15 in D major 2
No. 16 in G major 5
No. 17 in D minor 6
No. 18 in Eb major 5
No. 21 in C major 6
No. 22 in F major 4
No. 23 in F minor 6
No. 24 in F# major 3
No. 25 in G major 4 
No. 26 in Eb major 5
No. 27 in E minor 7
No. 28 in A major 6
No. 29 in Bb major 6
No. 30 in E major 8
No. 31 in Ab major 5
No. 32 in C minor 8

I am happy with the trend so far. The 8's are all astounding pieces.


----------



## Conor71

No. 5 in C minor 6
No. 7 in D major 0 (-2) Eliminated
No. 8 in C minor 8
No. 9 in E major 3
No. 10 in G major 4
No. 11 in Bb major 5
No. 12 in Ab major 5
No. 13 in Eb major 6
No. 14 in C# minor 8
No. 15 in D major 2
No. 16 in G major 5
No. 17 in D minor 6
No. 18 in Eb major 5
No. 21 in C major 6
No. 22 in F major 4
No. 23 in F minor 6
No. 24 in F# major 3
*No. 25 in G major 5 (+1)*
No. 26 in Eb major 5
No. 27 in E minor 7
No. 28 in A major 6
No. 29 in Bb major 6
No. 30 in E major 8
No. 31 in Ab major 5
No. 32 in C minor 8


----------



## Edward Elgar

No. 5 in C minor 6
No. 8 in C minor 8
*No. 9 in E major 2 (-1)*
No. 10 in G major 4
No. 11 in Bb major 5
No. 12 in Ab major 5
No. 13 in Eb major 6
No. 14 in C# minor 8
No. 15 in D major 2
No. 16 in G major 5
No. 17 in D minor 6
No. 18 in Eb major 5
No. 21 in C major 6
No. 22 in F major 4
No. 23 in F minor 6
*No. 24 in F# major 2 (-1)*
No. 25 in G major 5
No. 26 in Eb major 5
No. 27 in E minor 7
No. 28 in A major 6
No. 29 in Bb major 6
No. 30 in E major 8
*No. 31 in Ab major 6 (+1)*
No. 32 in C minor 8


----------



## Air

No. 5 in C minor 6
No. 8 in C minor 8
No. 9 in E major 2
No. 10 in G major 4
No. 11 in Bb major 5
No. 12 in Ab major 5
No. 13 in Eb major 6
No. 14 in C# minor 8
No. 15 in D major 2
No. 16 in G major 5
No. 17 in D minor 6
No. 18 in Eb major 5
No. 21 in C major 6
No. 22 in F major 4
No. 23 in F minor 6
*No. 24 in F# major 1 (-1)*
No. 25 in G major 5
*No. 26 in Eb major 4 (-1)*
No. 27 in E minor 7
*No. 28 in A major 7 (+1)*
No. 29 in Bb major 6
No. 30 in E major 8
No. 31 in Ab major 6
No. 32 in C minor 8


----------



## Edward Elgar

No. 5 in C minor 6
No. 8 in C minor 8
No. 9 in E major 2
No. 10 in G major 4
No. 11 in Bb major 5
No. 12 in Ab major 5
No. 13 in Eb major 6
No. 14 in C# minor 8
No. 15 in D major 2
No. 16 in G major 5
No. 17 in D minor 6
No. 18 in Eb major 5
*No. 21 in C major 7 (+1)*
*No. 22 in F major 2 (-2)*
No. 23 in F minor 6
No. 24 in F# major 1
No. 25 in G major 5
No. 26 in Eb major 4
No. 27 in E minor 7
No. 28 in A major 7
No. 29 in Bb major 6
No. 30 in E major 8
No. 31 in Ab major 6
No. 32 in C minor 8


----------



## Conor71

No. 5 in C minor 6
No. 8 in C minor 8
*No. 9 in E major 0 (-2) Eliminated*
No. 10 in G major 4
No. 11 in Bb major 5
No. 12 in Ab major 5
No. 13 in Eb major 6
No. 14 in C# minor 8
No. 15 in D major 2
No. 16 in G major 5
No. 17 in D minor 6
No. 18 in Eb major 5
No. 21 in C major 7 (+1)
No. 22 in F major 2 (-2)
No. 23 in F minor 6
No. 24 in F# major 1
*No. 25 in G major 6 (+1)*
No. 26 in Eb major 4
No. 27 in E minor 7
No. 28 in A major 7
No. 29 in Bb major 6
No. 30 in E major 8
No. 31 in Ab major 6
No. 32 in C minor 8


----------



## Weston

No. 5 in C minor 6
No. 8 in C minor 8
No. 10 in G major 4
No. 11 in Bb major 5
No. 12 in Ab major 5
No. 13 in Eb major 6
No. 14 in C# minor 8
No. 15 in D major 2
*No. 16 in G major 3 (-2)*
No. 17 in D minor 6
No. 18 in Eb major 5
*No. 21 in C major 8 (+1) *
No. 22 in F major 2 
No. 23 in F minor 6
No. 24 in F# major 1
No. 25 in G major 6 
No. 26 in Eb major 4
No. 27 in E minor 7
No. 28 in A major 7
No. 29 in Bb major 6
No. 30 in E major 8
No. 31 in Ab major 6
No. 32 in C minor 8


----------



## Air

No. 5 in C minor 6
No. 8 in C minor 8
No. 10 in G major 4
No. 11 in Bb major 5
No. 12 in Ab major 5
No. 13 in Eb major 6
No. 14 in C# minor 8
No. 15 in D major 2
No. 16 in G major 3
No. 17 in D minor 6
*No. 18 in Eb major 4 (-1)*
No. 21 in C major 8
No. 22 in F major 2
*No. 23 in F minor 7 (+1)*
No. 24 in F# major 1
No. 25 in G major 6 
*No. 26 in Eb major 3 (-1)*
No. 27 in E minor 7
No. 28 in A major 7
No. 29 in Bb major 6
No. 30 in E major 8
No. 31 in Ab major 6
No. 32 in C minor 8


----------



## Edward Elgar

No. 5 in C minor 6
No. 8 in C minor 8
No. 10 in G major 4
No. 11 in Bb major 5
No. 12 in Ab major 5
No. 13 in Eb major 6
No. 14 in C# minor 8
*No. 15 in D major 1 (-1)*
No. 16 in G major 3
No. 17 in D minor 6
No. 18 in Eb major 4
No. 21 in C major 8
*No. 22 in F major 1 (-1)*
*No. 23 in F minor 8 (+1)*
No. 24 in F# major 1
No. 25 in G major 6 
No. 26 in Eb major 3
No. 27 in E minor 7
No. 28 in A major 7
No. 29 in Bb major 6
No. 30 in E major 8
No. 31 in Ab major 6
No. 32 in C minor 8


----------



## Air

No. 5 in C minor 6
No. 8 in C minor 8
No. 10 in G major 4
No. 11 in Bb major 5
No. 12 in Ab major 5
No. 13 in Eb major 6
No. 14 in C# minor 8
*No. 15 in D major 0 (-1) Eliminated*
No. 16 in G major 3
No. 17 in D minor 6
No. 18 in Eb major 4
No. 21 in C major 8
*No. 22 in F major 0 (-1) Eliminated*
No. 23 in F minor 8
No. 24 in F# major 1
No. 25 in G major 6 
No. 26 in Eb major 3
No. 27 in E minor 7
No. 28 in A major 7
No. 29 in Bb major 6
No. 30 in E major 8
No. 31 in Ab major 6
*No. 32 in C minor 9 (+1)*


----------



## Conor71

No. 5 in C minor 6
No. 8 in C minor 8
*No. 10 in G major 2 (-2)*
No. 11 in Bb major 5
No. 12 in Ab major 5
No. 13 in Eb major 6
No. 14 in C# minor 8
No. 16 in G major 3
No. 17 in D minor 6
No. 18 in Eb major 4
No. 21 in C major 8
No. 23 in F minor 8
No. 24 in F# major 1
*No. 25 in G major 7 (+1)*
No. 26 in Eb major 3
No. 27 in E minor 7
No. 28 in A major 7
No. 29 in Bb major 6
No. 30 in E major 8
No. 31 in Ab major 6
No. 32 in C minor 9


----------



## Air

No. 5 in C minor 6
No. 8 in C minor 8
No. 10 in G major 2
No. 11 in Bb major 5
No. 12 in Ab major 5
No. 13 in Eb major 6
No. 14 in C# minor 8
No. 16 in G major 3
No. 17 in D minor 6
No. 18 in Eb major 4
No. 21 in C major 8
No. 23 in F minor 8
No. 24 in F# major 1
*No. 25 in G major 5 (-2)*
No. 26 in Eb major 3
No. 27 in E minor 7
No. 28 in A major 7
No. 29 in Bb major 6
No. 30 in E major 8
*No. 31 in Ab major 7 (+1)*
No. 32 in C minor 9

Sorry Conor, I don't have the same fondness of the _Op. 79_ sonata as you do.


----------



## Conor71

> Sorry Conor, I don't have the same fondness of the _Op. 79_ sonata as you do.


Ach!  - This is one game where I wont be disappointed whatever wins, even if its not my favourite(s) .


----------



## Conor71

No. 5 in C minor 6
No. 8 in C minor 8
*No. 10 in G major 0 (-2) Eliminated*
No. 11 in Bb major 5
No. 12 in Ab major 5
No. 13 in Eb major 6
*No. 14 in C# minor 9 (+1)*
No. 16 in G major 3
No. 17 in D minor 6
No. 18 in Eb major 4
No. 21 in C major 8
No. 23 in F minor 8
No. 24 in F# major 1
No. 25 in G major 5
No. 26 in Eb major 3
No. 27 in E minor 7
No. 28 in A major 7
No. 29 in Bb major 6
No. 30 in E major 8
No. 31 in Ab major 7
No. 32 in C minor 9


----------



## maestro267

No. 5 in C minor 6
No. 8 in C minor 8
No. 11 in Bb major 5
No. 12 in Ab major 5
No. 13 in Eb major 6
No. 14 in C# minor 9
*No. 16 in G major 2 (-1)*
No. 17 in D minor 6
No. 18 in Eb major 4
No. 21 in C major 8
No. 23 in F minor 8
*No. 24 in F# major 0 (-1 Eliminated)*
No. 25 in G major 5
No. 26 in Eb major 3
No. 27 in E minor 7
No. 28 in A major 7
No. 29 in Bb major 6
No. 30 in E major 8
No. 31 in Ab major 7
*No. 32 in C minor 10 (+1)*


----------



## Weston

No. 5 in C minor 6
No. 8 in C minor 8
No. 11 in Bb major 5
*No. 12 in Ab major 6 (+1)*
No. 13 in Eb major 6
No. 14 in C# minor 9
No. 16 in G major 2
No. 17 in D minor 6
*No. 18 in Eb major 2 (-2)*
No. 21 in C major 8
No. 23 in F minor 8
No. 25 in G major 5
No. 26 in Eb major 3
No. 27 in E minor 7
No. 28 in A major 7
No. 29 in Bb major 6
No. 30 in E major 8
No. 31 in Ab major 7
No. 32 in C minor 10

Both of these are named sonatas. The No. 12 has some themes I enjoy, the No. 18 not so much. This is getting a little harder. Now I am beginning to think in terms of elimination order.


----------



## Edward Elgar

No. 5 in C minor 6
No. 8 in C minor 8
No. 11 in Bb major 5
No. 12 in Ab major 6
No. 13 in Eb major 6
*No. 14 in C# minor 10 (+1)*
*No. 16 in G major 0 (-2) ELIMINATED*
No. 17 in D minor 6
No. 18 in Eb major 2
No. 21 in C major 8
No. 23 in F minor 8
No. 25 in G major 5
No. 26 in Eb major 3
No. 27 in E minor 7
No. 28 in A major 7
No. 29 in Bb major 6
No. 30 in E major 8
No. 31 in Ab major 7
No. 32 in C minor 10


----------



## Conor71

No. 5 in C minor 6
No. 8 in C minor 8
*No. 11 in Bb major 3 (-2)*
No. 12 in Ab major 6
No. 13 in Eb major 6
*No. 14 in C# minor 11 (+1)*
No. 17 in D minor 6
No. 18 in Eb major 2
No. 21 in C major 8
No. 23 in F minor 8
No. 25 in G major 5
No. 26 in Eb major 3
No. 27 in E minor 7
No. 28 in A major 7
No. 29 in Bb major 6
No. 30 in E major 8
No. 31 in Ab major 7
No. 32 in C minor 10


----------



## Edward Elgar

No. 5 in C minor 6
No. 8 in C minor 8
*No. 11 in Bb major 2 (-1)*
No. 12 in Ab major 6
No. 13 in Eb major 6
No. 14 in C# minor 11
No. 17 in D minor 6
No. 18 in Eb major 2
No. 21 in C major 8
No. 23 in F minor 8
No. 25 in G major 5
*No. 26 in Eb major 2 (-1)*
No. 27 in E minor 7
No. 28 in A major 7
*No. 29 in Bb major 7 (+1)*
No. 30 in E major 8
No. 31 in Ab major 7
No. 32 in C minor 10


----------



## Conor71

No. 5 in C minor 6
No. 8 in C minor 8
*No. 11 in Bb major 0 (-2) Eliminated*
No. 12 in Ab major 6
No. 13 in Eb major 6
No. 14 in C# minor 11
No. 17 in D minor 6
No. 18 in Eb major 2
No. 21 in C major 8
No. 23 in F minor 8
*No. 25 in G major 6 (+1)*
No. 26 in Eb major 2
No. 27 in E minor 7
No. 28 in A major 7
No. 29 in Bb major 7
No. 30 in E major 8
No. 31 in Ab major 7
No. 32 in C minor 10


----------



## Weston

No. 5 in C minor 6
No. 8 in C minor 8
No. 12 in Ab major 6
No. 13 in Eb major 6
No. 14 in C# minor 11
No. 17 in D minor 6
*No. 18 in Eb major 0 (-2) Eliminated*
No. 21 in C major 8
No. 23 in F minor 8
No. 25 in G major 6
No. 26 in Eb major 2
No. 27 in E minor 7
No. 28 in A major 7
No. 29 in Bb major 7
No. 30 in E major 8
*No. 31 in Ab major 8 (+1)*
No. 32 in C minor 10


----------



## Conor71

*No. 5 in C minor 4 (-2)*
No. 8 in C minor 8
No. 12 in Ab major 6
No. 13 in Eb major 6
No. 14 in C# minor 11
No. 17 in D minor 6
No. 21 in C major 8
No. 23 in F minor 8
*No. 25 in G major 7 (+1)*
No. 26 in Eb major 2
No. 27 in E minor 7
No. 28 in A major 7
No. 29 in Bb major 7
No. 30 in E major 8
No. 31 in Ab major 8
No. 32 in C minor 10


----------



## Conor71

*No. 5 in C minor 2 (-2)*
No. 8 in C minor 8
No. 12 in Ab major 6
No. 13 in Eb major 6
No. 14 in C# minor 11
No. 17 in D minor 6
No. 21 in C major 8
No. 23 in F minor 8
*No. 25 in G major 8 (+1)*
No. 26 in Eb major 2
No. 27 in E minor 7
No. 28 in A major 7
No. 29 in Bb major 7
No. 30 in E major 8
No. 31 in Ab major 8
No. 32 in C minor 10


----------



## Conor71

*No. 5 in C minor 0 (-2) Eliminated*
No. 8 in C minor 8
No. 12 in Ab major 6
No. 13 in Eb major 6
No. 14 in C# minor 11
No. 17 in D minor 6
No. 21 in C major 8
No. 23 in F minor 8
*No. 25 in G major 9 (+1)*
No. 26 in Eb major 2
No. 27 in E minor 7
No. 28 in A major 7
No. 29 in Bb major 7
No. 30 in E major 8
No. 31 in Ab major 8
No. 32 in C minor 10


----------



## Edward Elgar

No. 8 in C minor 8
No. 12 in Ab major 6
No. 13 in Eb major 6
No. 14 in C# minor 11
No. 17 in D minor 6
No. 21 in C major 8
No. 23 in F minor 8
No. 25 in G major 9
*No. 26 in Eb major 0 (-2) Eliminated*
No. 27 in E minor 7
No. 28 in A major 7
*No. 29 in Bb major 8 (+1)*
No. 30 in E major 8
No. 31 in Ab major 8
No. 32 in C minor 10


----------



## Conor71

No. 8 in C minor 8
No. 12 in Ab major 6
No. 13 in Eb major 6
No. 14 in C# minor 11
No. 17 in D minor 6
No. 21 in C major 8
*No. 23 in F minor 7 (-1)*
*No. 25 in G major 10 (+1)*
No. 27 in E minor 7
No. 28 in A major 7
No. 29 in Bb major 8
No. 30 in E major 8
No. 31 in Ab major 8
No. 32 in C minor 10


----------



## Weston

Don't you want to pick your second -1, Conor?


----------



## stravinsky81

While it is probably the most overplayed, I'm giving Appassionata a +1 because it completely deserves it. It has some of the most exciting moments in all of the Beethoven sonatas, and wonderful textures. Beethoven himself thought this his best sonata.

No. 1 in F minor 4
No. 2 in A major 4
No. 3 in C major 3
No. 4 in Eb major 5
No. 5 in C minor 6
No. 7 in D major 5
No. 8 in C minor 7 
No. 9 in E major 5
No. 10 in G major 5
No. 11 in Bb major 5
No. 12 in Ab major 5
No. 13 in Eb major 5
No. 14 in C# minor 6
No. 15 in D major 4 
No. 16 in G major 5
No. 17 in D minor 5
No. 18 in Eb major 5
No. 21 in C major 6
No. 22 in F major 3 (-1)
No. 23 in F minor 5 (+1)
No. 24 in F# major 4 (-1)
No. 25 in G major 6
No. 26 in Eb major 5
No. 27 in E minor 5
No. 28 in A major 5
No. 29 in Bb major 6 
No. 30 in E major 8
No. 31 in Ab major 5
No. 32 in C minor 6

STANDINGS:

32: No 19 in G minor
31: No. 20 in G major
30: No. 6 in F major


----------



## stravinsky81

Ignore my last post. I'm an idiot.

Seriously? You guys are keeping Op. 79 in?

No. 8 in C minor 8
No. 12 in Ab major 6
No. 13 in Eb major 6
No. 14 in C# minor 11
No. 17 in D minor 6
No. 21 in C major 8
No. 23 in F minor 8 (+1)
No. 25 in G major 8 (-2)
No. 27 in E minor 7
No. 28 in A major 7
No. 29 in Bb major 8
No. 30 in E major 8
No. 31 in Ab major 8
No. 32 in C minor 10


----------



## Conor71

Weston said:


> Don't you want to pick your second -1, Conor?


Sorry bout that, ta for the reminder Weston .

No. 8 in C minor 8
No. 12 in Ab major 6
No. 13 in Eb major 6
No. 14 in C# minor 11
No. 17 in D minor 6
No. 21 in C major 8
*No. 23 in F minor 7 (-1)*
No. 25 in G major 8
No. 27 in E minor 7
No. 28 in A major 7
No. 29 in Bb major 8
No. 30 in E major 8
No. 31 in Ab major 8
No. 32 in C minor 10


----------



## Conor71

stravinsky81 said:


> Seriously? You guys are keeping Op. 79 in?


Sure - its my favourite Sonata (probably no secret there!) so I will certainly be trying to keep it in for as long as possible! .


----------



## Conor71

No. 8 in C minor 8
No. 12 in Ab major 6
No. 13 in Eb major 6
No. 14 in C# minor 11
No. 17 in D minor 6
No. 21 in C major 8
*No. 23 in F minor 5 (-2)*
*No. 25 in G major 9 (+1)*
No. 27 in E minor 7
No. 28 in A major 7
No. 29 in Bb major 8
No. 30 in E major 8
No. 31 in Ab major 8
No. 32 in C minor 10


----------



## musicaddict

Andre said:


> I'm not familiar with all of them (not even half!), so obviously I can't participate. But it is interesting how the named ones have garnered the lion's share of recognition (and recordings?) over the decades...


I feel the same too. I believe that i do not know too much about Beethoven's work. However, i like the fact that there are still people interested in creating forums like this, dedicated to classical. It is nice that people still "talk classical". because i am not such a big knower of Beethoven's work, can you please tell me a list of his greatest works, like a top 20 songs list, or something like that. Thank you.


----------



## Conor71

No. 8 in C minor 8
No. 12 in Ab major 6
No. 13 in Eb major 6
No. 14 in C# minor 11
No. 17 in D minor 6
No. 21 in C major 8
*No. 23 in F minor 3 (-2)
No. 25 in G major 10 (+1)*
No. 27 in E minor 7
No. 28 in A major 7
No. 29 in Bb major 8
No. 30 in E major 8
No. 31 in Ab major 8
No. 32 in C minor 10


----------



## Conor71

No. 8 in C minor 8
No. 12 in Ab major 6
No. 13 in Eb major 6
No. 14 in C# minor 11
No. 17 in D minor 6
No. 21 in C major 8
*No. 23 in F minor 1 (-2)
No. 25 in G major 11 (+1)*
No. 27 in E minor 7
No. 28 in A major 7
No. 29 in Bb major 8
No. 30 in E major 8
No. 31 in Ab major 8
No. 32 in C minor 10

Looks like enthusiasm for this game may have fizzled out!  - No worries, I will wait till someone else places a vote before making my next one otherwise it will be a bit one-sided .


----------



## Edward Elgar

No. 8 in C minor 8
*No. 12 in Ab major 5 (-1)
No. 13 in Eb major 5 (-1)*
No. 14 in C# minor 11
No. 17 in D minor 6
No. 21 in C major 8
*No. 23 in F minor 2 (+1)* (Come on, Beethoven said this one was his best!)
No. 25 in G major 11
No. 27 in E minor 7
No. 28 in A major 7
No. 29 in Bb major 8
No. 30 in E major 8
No. 31 in Ab major 8
No. 32 in C minor 10


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

No. 8 in C minor 8
No. 12 in Ab major 5
No. 13 in Eb major 5 
No. 14 in C# minor 11
No. 17 in D minor 6
No. 21 in C major 8
No. 23 in F minor 3 (+1) :Okay:
No. 25 in G major 10 (-1)
No. 27 in E minor 7
No. 28 in A major 7
No. 29 in Bb major 8
No. 30 in E major 8
No. 31 in Ab major 8
No. 32 in C minor 9 (-1)


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

No. 8 in C minor 8
No. 12 in Ab major 5 (-1)
No. 13 in Eb major 5 (-1)
No. 14 in C# minor 11
No. 17 in D minor 6
No. 21 in C major 8 (+1) My favorite one)
No. 23 in F minor 4
No. 25 in G major 9
No. 27 in E minor 7
No. 28 in A major 7
No. 29 in Bb major 8
No. 30 in E major 8
No. 31 in Ab major 8
No. 32 in C minor 8


----------



## Conor71

No. 8 in C minor 8
No. 12 in Ab major 5
*No. 13 in Eb major 3 (-2)*
*No. 14 in C# minor 12 (+1)*
No. 17 in D minor 6
No. 21 in C major 8
No. 23 in F minor 4
No. 25 in G major 9
No. 27 in E minor 7
No. 28 in A major 7
No. 29 in Bb major 8
No. 30 in E major 8
No. 31 in Ab major 8
No. 32 in C minor 8


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 'Pathétique' 8
No. 12 Ab-major Op. 12 5
No. 13 Eb-major Op. 27 No. 1 3
No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 'Moonlight' 12
No. 17 d-minor Op. 31 No. 2 'The Tempest' 6
No. 21 C-major Op. 53 'Waldstein' 8
*No. 23 f-minor Op. 57 'Appassionata' 5 (+1)
No. 25 G-major Op. 79 8 (-1)*
No. 27 e-minor Op. 90 7
No. 28 A-major Op. 101 7
No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 'Hammerklavier' 8
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 8
No. 31 Ab-major Op. 110 8
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 8


----------



## Conor71

No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 8
No. 12 Ab-major Op. 12 5
*No. 13 Eb-major Op. 27 No. 1 1 (-2)
No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 13 (+1)*
No. 17 d-minor Op. 31 No. 2 6
No. 21 C-major Op. 53 8
No. 23 f-minor Op. 57 'Appassionata' 5
No. 25 G-major Op. 79 8
No. 27 e-minor Op. 90 7
No. 28 A-major Op. 101 7
No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 8
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 8
No. 31 Ab-major Op. 110 8
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 8


----------



## Conor71

No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 8
No. 12 Ab-major Op. 12 5
*No. 13 Eb-major Op. 27 No. 1 0 (-1) Eliminated*
*No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 14 (+1)*
No. 17 d-minor Op. 31 No. 2 6
No. 21 C-major Op. 53 8
*No. 23 f-minor Op. 57 'Appassionata' 4 (-1)*
No. 25 G-major Op. 79 8
No. 27 e-minor Op. 90 7
No. 28 A-major Op. 101 7
No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 8
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 8
No. 31 Ab-major Op. 110 8
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 8


----------



## Air

No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 8
No. 12 Ab-major Op. 12 5
*No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 13 (-1)*
No. 17 d-minor Op. 31 No. 2 6
No. 21 C-major Op. 53 8
No. 23 f-minor Op. 57 4
*No. 25 G-major Op. 79 7 (-1)*
No. 27 e-minor Op. 90 7
No. 28 A-major Op. 101 7
No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 8
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 8
No. 31 Ab-major Op. 110 8
*No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 9 (+1)*


----------



## stravinsky81

No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 8
No. 12 Ab-major Op. *26* 5 (didn't anyone else notice this was wrong?)
No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 13
No. 17 d-minor Op. 31 No. 2 6
No. 21 C-major Op. 53 8
*No. 23 f-minor Op. 57 5 (+1)*
*No. 25 G-major Op. 79 5 (-2)*
No. 27 e-minor Op. 90 7
No. 28 A-major Op. 101 7
No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 8
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 8
No. 31 Ab-major Op. 110 8
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 9


----------



## Air

No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 8
No. 12 Ab-major Op. 26 5
No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 13
No. 17 d-minor Op. 31 No. 2 6
No. 21 C-major Op. 53 8
No. 23 f-minor Op. 57 5
*No. 25 G-major Op. 79 3 (-2)*
No. 27 e-minor Op. 90 7
*No. 28 A-major Op. 101 8 (+1)*
No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 8
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 8
No. 31 Ab-major Op. 110 8
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 9


----------



## Ostinato

No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 8
No. 12 Ab-major Op. 26 5
No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 13
No. 17 d-minor Op. 31 No. 2 6
No. 21 C-major Op. 53 8
No. 23 f-minor Op. 57 5
*No. 25 G-major Op. 79 2 (-1)*
*No. 27 e-minor Op. 90 6 (-1)*
No. 28 A-major Op. 101 8
*No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 9 (+1)*
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 8
No. 31 Ab-major Op. 110 8
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 9


----------



## Air

No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 8
No. 12 Ab-major Op. 26 5
No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 13
No. 17 d-minor Op. 31 No. 2 6
No. 21 C-major Op. 53 8
No. 23 f-minor Op. 57 5
*No. 25 G-major Op. 79 0 (-2) ELIMINATED*
No. 27 e-minor Op. 90 6
No. 28 A-major Op. 101 8
No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 9
*No. 30 E-major Op. 109 9 (+1)*
No. 31 Ab-major Op. 110 8
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 9


----------



## Conor71

No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 8
No. 12 Ab-major Op. 26 5
*No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 14 (+1)*
No. 17 d-minor Op. 31 No. 2 6
No. 21 C-major Op. 53 8
*No. 23 f-minor Op. 57 3 (-2)*
No. 27 e-minor Op. 90 6
No. 28 A-major Op. 101 8
No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 9
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 9
No. 31 Ab-major Op. 110 8
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 9


----------



## Air

No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 8
No. 12 Ab-major Op. 26 5
*No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 12 (-2)*
No. 17 d-minor Op. 31 No. 2 6
No. 21 C-major Op. 53 8
No. 23 f-minor Op. 57 3
No. 27 e-minor Op. 90 6
*No. 28 A-major Op. 101 9 (+1)*
No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 9
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 9
No. 31 Ab-major Op. 110 8
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 9


----------



## Conor71

No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 8
No. 12 Ab-major Op. 26 5
*No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 13 (+1)*
No. 17 d-minor Op. 31 No. 2 6
No. 21 C-major Op. 53 8
*No. 23 f-minor Op. 57 1 (-2)*
No. 27 e-minor Op. 90 6
No. 28 A-major Op. 101 9
No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 9
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 9
No. 31 Ab-major Op. 110 8
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 9


----------



## Ostinato

No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 8
No. 12 Ab-major Op. 26 5
*No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 11 (-2)*
No. 17 d-minor Op. 31 No. 2 6
No. 21 C-major Op. 53 8
No. 23 f-minor Op. 57 1
No. 27 e-minor Op. 90 6
No. 28 A-major Op. 101 9
No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 9
*No. 30 E-major Op. 109 10 (+1)*
No. 31 Ab-major Op. 110 8
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 9


----------



## Air

No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 8
No. 12 Ab-major Op. 26 5
*No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 10 (-1)*
*No. 17 d-minor Op. 31 No. 2 5 (-1)*
No. 21 C-major Op. 53 8
No. 23 f-minor Op. 57 1
No. 27 e-minor Op. 90 6
No. 28 A-major Op. 101 9
No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 9
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 10
No. 31 Ab-major Op. 110 8
*No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 10 (+1)*


----------



## Air

*No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 7 (-1)*
*No. 12 Ab-major Op. 26 6 (+1)*
*No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 9 (-1)*
No. 17 d-minor Op. 31 No. 2 5
No. 21 C-major Op. 53 8
No. 23 f-minor Op. 57 1
No. 27 e-minor Op. 90 6
No. 28 A-major Op. 101 9
No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 9
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 10
No. 31 Ab-major Op. 110 8
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 10


----------



## Conor71

No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 7
No. 12 Ab-major Op. 26 6
*No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 10 (+1)*
No. 17 d-minor Op. 31 No. 2 5
No. 21 C-major Op. 53 8
No. 23 f-minor Op. 57 1
No. 27 e-minor Op. 90 6
No. 28 A-major Op. 101 9
No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 9
*No. 30 E-major Op. 109 9 (-1)*
No. 31 Ab-major Op. 110 8
*No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 9 (-1)*


----------



## Conor71

No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 7
No. 12 Ab-major Op. 26 6
*No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 11 (+1)*
No. 17 d-minor Op. 31 No. 2 5
No. 21 C-major Op. 53 8
No. 23 f-minor Op. 57 1
No. 27 e-minor Op. 90 6
No. 28 A-major Op. 101 9
No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 9
*No. 30 E-major Op. 109 8 (-1)*
No. 31 Ab-major Op. 110 8
*No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 8 (-1)*


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 7
No. 12 Ab-major Op. 26 6
*No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 9 (-2)*
No. 17 d-minor Op. 31 No. 2 5
No. 21 C-major Op. 53 8
*No. 23 f-minor Op. 57 2 (+1)*
No. 27 e-minor Op. 90 6
No. 28 A-major Op. 101 9
No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 9
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 8 
No. 31 Ab-major Op. 110 8
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 8


----------



## Ostinato

No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 7
No. 12 Ab-major Op. 26 6
*No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 7 (-2)*
No. 17 d-minor Op. 31 No. 2 5
*No. 21 C-major Op. 53 9 (+1)*
No. 23 f-minor Op. 57 2
No. 27 e-minor Op. 90 6
No. 28 A-major Op. 101 9
No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 9
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 8 
No. 31 Ab-major Op. 110 8
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 8


----------



## Conor71

No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 7
No. 12 Ab-major Op. 26 6
No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 7
No. 17 d-minor Op. 31 No. 2 5
No. 21 C-major Op. 53 9
No. 23 f-minor Op. 57 2
No. 27 e-minor Op. 90 6
No. 28 A-major Op. 101 9
*No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 10 (+1)*
*No. 30 E-major Op. 109 7 (-1)*
No. 31 Ab-major Op. 110 8
*No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 7 (-1)*


----------



## Conor71

No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 7
No. 12 Ab-major Op. 26 6
No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 7
No. 17 d-minor Op. 31 No. 2 5
No. 21 C-major Op. 53 9
No. 23 f-minor Op. 57 2
No. 27 e-minor Op. 90 6
*No. 28 A-major Op. 101 8 (-1)*
*No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 11 (+1)*
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 7
*No. 31 Ab-major Op. 110 7 (-1)*
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 7


----------



## Air

No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 7
No. 12 Ab-major Op. 26 6
No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 7
No. 17 d-minor Op. 31 No. 2 5
*No. 21 C-major Op. 53 8 (-1)*
No. 23 f-minor Op. 57 2
No. 27 e-minor Op. 90 6
No. 28 A-major Op. 101 8
No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 11
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 7
*No. 31 Ab-major Op. 110 6 (-1)*
*No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 8 (+1)*


----------



## ChopinBlock

No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 7
*No. 12 Ab-major Op. 26 4 (-2)*
No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 7
No. 17 d-minor Op. 31 No. 2 5
No. 21 C-major Op. 53 8 
No. 23 f-minor Op. 57 2
No. 27 e-minor Op. 90 6
No. 28 A-major Op. 101 8
*No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 12 (+1)*
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 7
No. 31 Ab-major Op. 110 6 
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 8


----------



## Conor71

No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 7
No. 12 Ab-major Op. 26 4 (-2)
*No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 8 (+1)*
No. 17 d-minor Op. 31 No. 2 5
No. 21 C-major Op. 53 8
No. 23 f-minor Op. 57 2
No. 27 e-minor Op. 90 6
*No. 28 A-major Op. 101 7 (-1)*
No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 12
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 7
No. 31 Ab-major Op. 110 6
*No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 7 (-1)*


----------



## Ostinato

No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 7
No. 12 Ab-major Op. 26 4
No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 8
No. 17 d-minor Op. 31 No. 2 5
No. 21 C-major Op. 53 8
No. 23 f-minor Op. 57 2
*No. 27 e-minor Op. 90 5 (-1)*
No. 28 A-major Op. 101 7
*No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 13 (+1)*
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 7
*No. 31 Ab-major Op. 110 5 (-1)*
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 7


----------



## Ivan_cro

No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 7 
*No. 12 Ab-major Op. 26 4 (+1)*
No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 8
No. 17 d-minor Op. 31 No. 2 5
No. 21 C-major Op. 53 8
*No. 23 f-minor Op. 57 2 (-1)*
No. 27 e-minor Op. 90 4
*No. 28 A-major Op. 101 7 (-1)*
No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 14
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 7
No. 31 Ab-major Op. 110 4
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 7


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 7
No. 12 Ab-major Op. 26 4
No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 8
No. 17 d-minor Op. 31 No. 2 5
No. 21 C-major Op. 53 8
No. 23 f-minor Op. 57 2
No. 27 e-minor Op. 90 4
No. 28 A-major Op. 101 7
No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 14
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 7
No. 31 Ab-major Op. 110 4
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 7
No. This game is never going to end *(-2)*
No.  *(+1)*


----------



## Ostinato

Ivan_cro said:


> No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 7
> *No. 12 Ab-major Op. 26 4 (+1)*
> No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 8
> No. 17 d-minor Op. 31 No. 2 5
> No. 21 C-major Op. 53 8
> *No. 23 f-minor Op. 57 2 (-1)*
> No. 27 e-minor Op. 90 4
> *No. 28 A-major Op. 101 7 (-1)*
> No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 14
> No. 30 E-major Op. 109 7
> No. 31 Ab-major Op. 110 4
> No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 7


The figures given above do not tally with those in the previous post (#93). Can you check this, please.


----------



## Conor71

Ostinato said:


> The figures given above do not tally with those in the previous post (#93). Can you check this, please.


Yes I noticed that too - this is what the scores should read (sorry for adjusting without you here Ivan_cro but we want to continue the game ):

No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 7
*No. 12 Ab-major Op. 26 5 (+1)*
No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 8
No. 17 d-minor Op. 31 No. 2 5
No. 21 C-major Op. 53 8
*No. 23 f-minor Op. 57 1 (-1)*
No. 27 e-minor Op. 90 4
*No. 28 A-major Op. 101 6 (-1)*
No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 14
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 7
No. 31 Ab-major Op. 110 4
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 7


----------



## Conor71

No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 7
No. 12 Ab-major Op. 26 5
*No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 9 (+1)*
No. 17 d-minor Op. 31 No. 2 5
No. 21 C-major Op. 53 8
*No. 23 f-minor Op. 57 0 (-1) Eliminated*
No. 27 e-minor Op. 90 4
No. 28 A-major Op. 101 6
No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 14
*No. 30 E-major Op. 109 6 (-1)*
No. 31 Ab-major Op. 110 4
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 7


----------



## Charon

No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 6 (-1)
No. 12 Ab-major Op. 26 5 
No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 10 (+1)
No. 17 d-minor Op. 31 No. 2 4 (-1)
No. 21 C-major Op. 53 8
No. 27 e-minor Op. 90 4
No. 28 A-major Op. 101 6
No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 14
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 6 
No. 31 Ab-major Op. 110 4
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 7


----------



## Ostinato

No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 6
No. 12 Ab-major Op. 26 5 
No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 10
*No. 17 d-minor Op. 31 No. 2 5 (+1)*
No. 21 C-major Op. 53 8
*No. 27 e-minor Op. 90 2 (-2)*
No. 28 A-major Op. 101 6
No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 14
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 6 
No. 31 Ab-major Op. 110 4
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 7


----------



## Ivan_cro

oh, sorry, I misunderstood the game
but I understand now 

No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 6
*No. 12 Ab-major Op. 26 6 (+1)*
No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 10
No. 17 d-minor Op. 31 No. 2 5 
No. 21 C-major Op. 53 8
*No. 27 e-minor Op. 90 0 (-2) ELIMINATED *
No. 28 A-major Op. 101 6
No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 14
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 6
No. 31 Ab-major Op. 110 4
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 7


----------



## Edward Elgar

No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 6
No. 12 Ab-major Op. 26 6
No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 10
No. 17 d-minor Op. 31 No. 2 5 
*No. 21 C-major Op. 53 6 (-2)*
No. 28 A-major Op. 101 6
No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 14
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 6
No. 31 Ab-major Op. 110 4
*No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 8 (+1)*


----------



## Air

No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 6
No. 12 Ab-major Op. 26 6
*No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 9 (-1)*
No. 17 d-minor Op. 31 No. 2 5 
No. 21 C-major Op. 53 6
No. 28 A-major Op. 101 6
*No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 13 (-1)*
*No. 30 E-major Op. 109 7 (+1)*
No. 31 Ab-major Op. 110 4
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 8


----------



## TSHare

No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 6
*No. 12 Ab-major Op. 26 4 (-2)
*No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 9
No. 17 d-minor Op. 31 No. 2 5
No. 21 C-major Op. 53 6
No. 28 A-major Op. 101 6
No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 13
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 7
No. 31 Ab-major Op. 110 4
*No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 9 (+1)*

Hi everyone; I am new here; a denizen from the Amazon classical boards; hope I did this correctly.


----------



## Air

No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 6
No. 12 Ab-major Op. 26 4
*No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 8 (-1)*
No. 17 d-minor Op. 31 No. 2 5
No. 21 C-major Op. 53 6
*No. 28 A-major Op. 101 7 (+1)*
*No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 12 (-1)*
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 7
No. 31 Ab-major Op. 110 4
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 9



> Hi everyone; I am new here; a denizen from the Amazon classical boards; hope I did this correctly.


Perfect.


----------



## TSHare

No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 6
*No. 12 Ab-major Op. 26 2 (-2)
*No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 8
No. 17 d-minor Op. 31 No. 2 5
No. 21 C-major Op. 53 6
No. 28 A-major Op. 101 7
No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 12
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 7
No. 31 Ab-major Op. 110 4
*No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 10 (+1)*


----------



## Nix

No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 6
No. 12 Ab-major Op. 26 2 
No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 8
*No. 17 d-minor Op. 31 No. 2 3 (-2) 
*No. 21 C-major Op. 53 6
No. 28 A-major Op. 101 7
No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 12
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 7
No. 31 Ab-major Op. 110 4
*No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 11 (+1)
*


----------



## Air

No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 6
*No. 12 Ab-major Op. 26 0 (-2) Eliminated*
No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 8
No. 17 d-minor Op. 31 No. 2 3 
No. 21 C-major Op. 53 6
*No. 28 A-major Op. 101 8 (+1)*
No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 12
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 7
No. 31 Ab-major Op. 110 4
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 11


----------



## TSHare

No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 6
No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 8
*No. 17 d-minor Op. 31 No. 2 1 (-2)*
No. 21 C-major Op. 53 6
No. 28 A-major Op. 101 8
No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 12
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 7
No. 31 Ab-major Op. 110 4
*No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 12 (+1)*


----------



## Air

*No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 5 (-1)*
No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 8
*No. 17 d-minor Op. 31 No. 2 0 (-1) ELIMINATED*
No. 21 C-major Op. 53 6
No. 28 A-major Op. 101 8
No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 12
*No. 30 E-major Op. 109 8 (+1)*
No. 31 Ab-major Op. 110 4
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 12


----------



## Edward Elgar

No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 5
No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 8
*No. 21 C-major Op. 53 5 (-1)*
No. 28 A-major Op. 101 8
*No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 11 (-1)*
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 8
*No. 31 Ab-major Op. 110 5 (+1)*
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 12


----------



## Ivan_cro

No, you eliminated op 26! 

*No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 6 (+1)*
No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 8
No. 21 C-major Op. 53 5
No. 28 A-major Op. 101 8
*No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 10 (-1)*
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 8
*No. 31 Ab-major Op. 110 4 (-1)* 
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 12


----------



## Air

*No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 5 (-1)*
No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 8
No. 21 C-major Op. 53 5
No. 28 A-major Op. 101 8
No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 10
*No. 30 E-major Op. 109 9 (+1)*
*No. 31 Ab-major Op. 110 3 (-1)*
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 12


----------



## Conor71

No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 5
No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 8
No. 21 C-major Op. 53 5
No. 28 A-major Op. 101 8
*No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 11 (+1)*
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 9
No. 31 Ab-major Op. 110 3
*No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 10 (-2)*


----------



## TSHare

No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 5
No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 8
No. 21 C-major Op. 53 5
No. 28 A-major Op. 101 8
No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 11
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 9
*No. 31 Ab-major Op. 110 1 (-2)
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 11 (+1)*


----------



## Ivan_cro

*No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 6 (+1)*
No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 8
*No. 21 C-major Op. 53 5 (-1)*
No. 28 A-major Op. 101 8
No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 11
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 9
*No. 31 Ab-major Op. 110 0 (-1) ELIMINATED*
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 11


----------



## TSHare

No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 6
No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 8
*No. 21 C-major Op. 53 4 (-1)
No. 28 A-major Op. 101 7 (-1)*
No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 11
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 9
*No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 12 (+1)*

Did I just subtract points from two of my favorite classical piano sonatas? Very tough calls at this point.


----------



## Air

Very tough.

*No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 5 (-1)
No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 7 (-1)*
No. 21 C-major Op. 53 4
*No. 28 A-major Op. 101 8 (+1)*
No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 11
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 9
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 12


----------



## Conor71

No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 5
No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 7
No. 21 C-major Op. 53 4
No. 28 A-major Op. 101 8
*No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 12 (+1)*
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 9
*No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 10 (-2)*


----------



## TSHare

No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 5
No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 7
*No. 21 C-major Op. 53 3 (-1)
No. 28 A-major Op. 101 7 (-1)
*No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 12
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 9
*No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 11 (+1)*

(sorry...one minute early)


----------



## Ivan_cro

* No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 6 (+1)*
No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 7
*No. 21 C-major Op. 53 2 (-1)*
*No. 28 A-major Op. 101 6 (-1)*
No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 12
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 9
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 11


----------



## Ostinato

No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 6
*No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 6 (-1)*
No. 21 C-major Op. 53 2
*No. 28 A-major Op. 101 5 (-1)*
*No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 13 (+1)*
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 9
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 11


----------



## Air

It looks like I'm alone on the Op. 101 

No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 6
*No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 5 (-1)*
No. 21 C-major Op. 53 2
*No. 28 A-major Op. 101 6 (+1)*
*No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 12 (-1)*
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 9
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 11


----------



## TSHare

Air,

It is hard at this point to choose one to sacrifice. I love the 101. Better than 106, 109 and 111? Hard to say.

No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 6
No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 5
*No. 21 C-major Op. 53 0 (-2)*
No. 28 A-major Op. 101 6
No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 12
*No. 30 E-major Op. 109 10 (+1)*
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 11


----------



## Conor71

No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 6
No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 5
No. 28 A-major Op. 101 6
*No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 13 (+1)*
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 10
*No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 9 (-2)*


----------



## Ivan_cro

*No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 7 (+1)*
No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 5
*No. 28 A-major Op. 101 4 (-2)*
No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 13
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 10
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 9


----------



## Conor71

No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 7
*No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 6 (+1)*
*No. 28 A-major Op. 101 3 (-1)*
No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 13
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 10
*No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 8 (-1)*


----------



## Conor71

No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 7
*No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 7 (+1)*
No. 28 A-major Op. 101 3
No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 13
*No. 30 E-major Op. 109 8 (-2)*
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 8


----------



## Ivan_cro

*No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 8 (+1)*
No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 7 
*No. 28 A-major Op. 101 1 (-2)*
No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 13
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 8 
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 8


----------



## Air

No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 8
*No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 6 (-1)*
No. 28 A-major Op. 101 1
*No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 12 (-1)*
*No. 30 E-major Op. 109 9 (+1)*
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 8


----------



## Ivan_cro

*No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 9 (+1)*
No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 6
No. 28 A-major Op. 101 1
*No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 10 (-2)*
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 9 
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 8


----------



## Air

*No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 8 (-1)*
No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 6
*No. 28 A-major Op. 101 2 (+1)
No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 9 (-1)*
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 9
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 8


----------



## Conor71

No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 8
No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 6
No. 28 A-major Op. 101 2
*No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 10 (+1)*
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 9
*No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 6 (-2)*


----------



## Air

No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 8
*No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 5 (-1)*
No. 28 A-major Op. 101 2
*No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 9 (-1)*
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 9
*No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 7 (+1)*


----------



## Yoshi

*No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 9 (+1)*
No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 5 
*No. 28 A-major Op. 101 1 (-1)*
*No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 8 (-1)*
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 9
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 7


----------



## Conor71

No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 9
No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 5
*No. 28 A-major Op. 101 0 (-1) Eliminated* 
*No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 9 (+1)*
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 9
*No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 6 (-1)*


----------



## Conor71

*No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 8 (-1)
No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 6 (+1)*
No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 9
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 9
*No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 5 (-1)*


----------



## Air

No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 8
*No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 4 (-2)*
No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 9
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 9
*No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 6 (+1)*


----------



## Ostinato

*No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 7 (-1)*
*No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 3 (-1)*
*No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 10 (+1)*
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 9
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 6


----------



## Ravellian

Just noticing this thread for the first time, I am very happy to see No. 30 doing so well as it is my favorite!

*No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 5 (-2)*
No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 3 
No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 10 
*No. 30 E-major Op. 109 10 (+1)*
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 6


----------



## Air

*No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 3 (-2)*
No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 3
No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 10
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 10
*No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 7 (+1)*


----------



## Conor71

*No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 1 (-2)*
No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 3
*No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 11 (+1)*
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 10
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 7


----------



## Air

*No. 8 c-minor Op. 13 0 (-1) ELIMINATED*
No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 3
*No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 10 (-1)*
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 10
*No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 8 (+1)
*


----------



## Yoshi

*No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 4 (+1)*
*No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 9 (-1)*
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 10
*No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 7 (-1)*


----------



## Conor71

No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 4
*No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 10 (+1)*
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 10
*No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 5 (-2)*


----------



## Air

*No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 2 (-2)*
No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 10
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 10
*No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 6 (+1)*


----------



## Conor71

No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 2
*No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 8 (-2)
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 11 (+1)*
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 6


----------



## Webernite

*No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 4 (+2)
No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 6 (-2)*
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 11 
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 6


----------



## Ostinato

*No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 2 (-2)*
No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 6
*No. 30 E-major Op. 109 12 (+1)*
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 6


----------



## Ivan_cro

*No. 14 c#-minor Op. 27 No. 2 0 (-2) ELIMINATED*
No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 6
*No. 30 E-major Op. 109 13 (+1)*
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 6


----------



## Yoshi

*No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 5 (-1)
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 14 (+1)
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 5 (-1)*


----------



## Conor71

*No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 4 (-1)
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 15 (+1)
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 4 (-1)*


----------



## Air

I don't really care which one wins, the op. 109 or the op. 111.

*No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 2 (-2)*
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 15
*No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 5 (+1)*


----------



## Ostinato

*No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 1 (-1)*
*No. 30 E-major Op. 109 16 (+1)*
*No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 4 (-1)*


----------



## Conor71

*No. 29 Bb-major Op. 106 0 (-1) Eliminated
No. 30 E-major Op. 109 17 (+1)
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 3 (-1)*


----------



## Air

*No. 30 E-major Op. 109 18 (+1)
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 1 (-2)*


----------



## Boccherini

Let's finish this!

*No. 30 E-major Op. 109 19 (+1)
No. 32 c-minor Op. 111 0 (-1) *


----------



## Ostinato

And the winner is: :trp:

*No. 30 E-major Op. 109 19*

A worthy victor, I think.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I'll go listen to it some time now.


----------



## Yoshi

What happens now? Does the game start over?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Do the PROKOFIEV Piano Sonatas!!!! I know all of them! Easier because there's only 9 to deal with.


----------



## Air

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Do the PROKOFIEV Piano Sonatas!!!! I know all of them! Easier because there's only 9 to deal with.


It'll just be us two (plus a few others, maybe?) voting, unfortunately. The Shostakovich symphonies would be cool, or the Beethoven String Quartets.


----------



## Air

Final Results:

*1. No. 30 E-major, op. 109*
2. No. 32 c-minor, op. 111
3. No. 29 Bb-major, op. 106, "Hammerklavier"
4. No. 14 c#-minor, op. 27, no. 2, "Moonlight"
5. No. 8 c-minor, op. 13, "Pathetique"
6. No. 28 A-major, op. 101
7. No. 21 C-major, op. 53, "Waldstein"
8. No. 31 Ab-major, op. 110
9. No. 17 d-minor, op. 31, no. 2, "Tempest"
10. No. 12 Ab-major, op. 26, "Funeral March"
11. No. 27 e-minor, op. 90
12. No. 23 f-minor, op. 57, "Appassionata"
13. No. 25 G-major, op. 79
14. No. 13 Eb-major, op. 27, no. 1, "Quasi una fantasia"
15. No. 26 in Eb-major, op. 81a, "Les adieux"
16. No. 5 in C-minor, op. 10, no. 1
17. No. 18 in Eb-major, op. 31, no. 2 "The Hunt"
18. No. 11 in Bb-major, op. 22
19. No. 16 in G-major, op. 31, no. 1
20. No. 24 in F#-major, op. 78, "A Therese"
21. No. 10 in G-major, op. 14, no. 2
22. (tie) No. 22 in F-major, op. 54
No. 15 in D-major, op. 28, "Pastoral"
24. No. 9 in E-major, op. 14, no. 1
25. No. 7 in D-major, op. 10, no. 3
26. No. 3 in C-major, op. 2, no. 3
27. No. 4 in Eb-major, op. 7, "Grand Sonata"
28. No. 2 in A-major, op. 2, no. 2
29. No. 1 in f-minor, op. 2, no. 1
30. No. 6 in F-major, op. 10, no. 2
31. No. 20 in G-major, op. 49, no. 2
32. No 19 in g-minor, op. 49, no. 1

A very original list, I like it. Interesting how low the op. 53 ended up, as I've seen some resources (such as Digital Dream Door) rank it as the #1 solo piano composition of all time. But the op. 109 is a worthy winner! :tiphat:


----------



## Edward Elgar

A good list! I've been away for a week so I couldn't vote in the final stages! Thanks for making the scoreboard Air!

I think the E major is a worthy winner. The first movement is very improvisatory and contains the lyrical soul of the Romantic ideal. You can't have a late Beethoven piece without a shifty scherzo! And the last movement; an eternal melody that leaves you with a still serenity at the end. All in all, a pleasant listen!


----------



## Air

Air said:


> Interesting how low the op. 53 ended up


Wups, I meant the op. 57 "Appassionata". 53 is the "Waldstein".


----------



## charismajc

First of all, I'm a new member that just discovered this site a few days ago. Awesome! I have very few friends that enjoy this music, so I feel lucky to find a group of folks even nerdier about classical music than myself (I mean this as a compliment 

Beethoven's piano sonatas #30 and #32 are some of my absolute favorite pieces of music of all time (although I would have #32 as the #1), so I definitely love this list and the group's preferences. Bravo!

If I could listen to only one piece of music before I pass, I'd choose the Arietta from #32. 

My top 10 Beethoven sonata ranking:
32, 30, 28, 29, 23, 14, 8, 26, 21, 17

I think I'm going to like it here


----------



## Weston

That was one epic thread! I sort of dropped by the wayside early on. But I must say I am pleased with the results too. I might have put the "Pathetique" over the Moonlight and "Hammerclavier," but that's splitting hairs.


----------



## Romantic Geek

I don't know Beethoven's late sonatas very well, but I do adore "Les adieux" and the "Pathetique." I'll have to start from bottom to top of this list. Any good CDs I should seek of the complete Beethoven sonatas?


----------



## Air

Romantic Geek said:


> I don't know Beethoven's late sonatas very well, but I do adore "Les adieux" and the "Pathetique." I'll have to start from bottom to top of this list. Any good CDs I should seek of the complete Beethoven sonatas?


Wilhelm Kempff
Annie Fischer
Wilhelm Backhaus
Claudio Arrau
Paul Lewis
Friedrich Gulda
Artur Schnabel (dated sound)
Emil Gilels (incomplete)


----------



## Weston

I like the The Anrdas Schiff set. The Pathetique at least is worth having for its unusual, and as Schiff insists, correct repeats. The piece makes even more sense repeated from the very beginning, the so called introduction.


----------



## Ravellian

Wow, what a great result!  My favorite two sonatas at the top. My only complaint is that the _Appassionata_ is too low, it should be #3 or #4 at least.


----------



## jfmurray

No. 1 in F minor 4 
No. 2 in A major 4
No. 3 in C major 3
*No. 4 in Eb major 4 (-1)*
No. 5 in C minor 6
No. 7 in D major 5
No. 8 in C minor 7 
No. 9 in E major 5
No. 10 in G major 5
No. 11 in Bb major 5
No. 12 in Ab major 5
No. 13 in Eb major 5
No. 14 in C# minor 6
No. 15 in D major 4 
No. 16 in G major 5
No. 17 in D minor 5
No. 18 in Eb major 5
*No. 21 in C major 7 (+1)*
No. 22 in F major 4
No. 23 in F minor 4
No. 24 in F# major 5
*No. 25 in G major 5 (-1)*
No. 26 in Eb major 5
No. 27 in E minor 5
No. 28 in A major 5
No. 29 in Bb major 6 
No. 30 in E major 8
No. 31 in Ab major 5
No. 32 in C minor 6

STANDINGS:

32: No 19 in G minor
31: No. 20 in G major
30: No. 6 in F major - *(one of my favorites, I cannot believe this was eliminated!)*


----------



## BubbleBobble

can we start over?

oh, mommy, can we can we?

sorry if this isn't a legit bump, but it was linked from the string quartet thread so I just thought it was open - and I typed out responses so I'm determined to not back out now lol



> 30: No. 6 in F major - (one of my favorites, I cannot believe this was eliminated!)


honestly I can't either, I absolutely love this one out of the early ones

let me know if we can do that


----------



## Romantic Geek

Weston said:


> I like the The Anrdas Schiff set. The Pathetique at least is worth having for its unusual, and as Schiff insists, correct repeats. The piece makes even more sense repeated from the very beginning, the so called introduction.


I have Schiff playing the complete Mozart sonatas and it's a really good collection. I'd probably go with him when I begin looking for a complete Beethoven sonatas box set.


----------



## Hausmusik

Andras Schiff's cycle has great highs, also some lows, like most cycles I imagine. I don't like his Moonlight at all, and his Appassionata is underpowered for my taste. I love his early and late sonatas though, including the Pathetique.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Hausmusik said:


> Andras Schiff's cycle has great highs, also some lows, like most cycles I imagine. I don't like his Moonlight at all, and his Appassionata is underpowered for my taste. I love his early and late sonatas though, including the Pathetique.


It is true that his Moonlight sucks. However, that is fine by me, since I don't like the Moonlight anyway.


----------



## TrazomGangflow

Sonata No. 21 + 1
Sonata No. 14. - 2


----------



## Rilk

I would've voted for waldstein... but you guys murdered it...


----------

